# Mood swings in 11 year old boy



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

My son is 11 (he's my oldest) and though he's always been moody, the mood swings are ridiculous now (fine to beyond angry in 1 second flat often for no apparent reason). He also says things to me like "mom, why aren't I happy anymore?". Or "why don't I feel like myself?"

I don't know if this is normal pre-teen hormones kicking in or what!? He is showing zero signs of puberty right now, so can you still have out of whack hormones in the absence of anything else?

A little background on him (though I don't want this to sway your responses too much)....my son is a brain tumour survivor. He was misdiagnosed for quite some time and finally got his diagnosis at age 3.5. He underwent brain surgery, followed by 16 months of weekly chemotherapy. He finished his chemo just before he turned 5. He still has his tumour, but it is inactive (dead) for 6 years now. 
His next MRI is Sept. 2. 
He has been asking a lot of questions lately about his illness. And he's convinced his tumour is growing again. It makes sense that these negative thoughts have him feeling a little down. He is very smart and often is deep in thought. Too deep in thought...
And maybe he's right. He tells me he just doesn't feel right. Maybe the tumour is growing again, but we won't know for 7 more weeks. It's not really the right location for mood changes, but nothing is impossible.
Then there's the fact that he went through all that at such a young age, not to mention the damage that the surgery and/or chemo may have caused, but still the moods are just getting worse and worse...

I guess I am looking for reassurance that his crazy mood swings are normal in this age group. Any comments welcome to set my mind at ease while I wait the tortuous 7 weeks to know what is or isn't causing this....


----------



## Claudia Chapman (Aug 9, 2012)

My heart goes out to you both. 

If you haven't done so already, what is holding you back from calling his doctor today and discussing what's happening? Is it possible to schedule an earlier MRI or an appointment for your son to discuss his fears with the Doctor?

Your child's mood swings may indeed be the result of adolescent hormonal havoc, but if he is concerned about the tumor he needs information and an immediate way to deal with the stress his health concerns have produced. Two months is a very long time for a child his age to live with that anxiety.


----------



## Carlberry (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah, I am totally agree with OP here what she has suggested. It's will be much more better meet a doctor for your son. Good luck!


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

How are you and your son doing now? The worry that it may be his brain tumor must be dreadful. 
My son just turned 12 and the mood swings have been pretty hard to deal with. Luckily for me, he is a really good kid, and I am able to tell him to stop taking his moods out on me and to sit and express how he feels. I've been through puberty with my two older boys, but that was 5 years ago. It sucks. Lot's of uncomfortable discussions! And new rules about when doors are closed lol.


----------

